
Magic-Angle Graphene Superconductor Is Physics World's Breakthrough of 2018 - ArtWomb
https://physicsworld.com/a/discovery-of-magic-angle-graphene-that-behaves-like-a-high-temperature-superconductor-is-physics-world-2018-breakthrough-of-the-year/
======
ArtWomb
Open access publication

Compact mid-infrared graphene thermopile enabled by a nanopatterning technique
of electrolyte gates

[http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1367-2630/aada75](http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1367-2630/aada75)

